# Sardar Baghel Singh Dhaliwal



## Neutral Singh (Jun 25, 2005)

Sardar Baghel Singh Dhaliwal was leader of Karora Singhia misl. He ruled between Delhi and Hoshairpur. He subdued Mughal King, Shah Alam II and constructed seven historical Gurudwaras in Delhi. Between 1765-1781, the Sikhs conquered Delhi 15 times. In 1781, Sardar Baghel Singh unfurled kesri(saffron) flag on the Red Fort and appointed Sardar Jassa Singh Ahluwalia to the Delhi throne.


----------

